# Memoire vive et PowerBook G4



## TheraBylerm (5 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour, 

Je voudrai simplement avoir une confirmation.

J'ai un PowerBook G4 15"2 avec 512Mo de ram, acheté le mois dernier sur Apple Store.

Je voudrai savoir si, en changeant la ram, je ne fais pas sauter la garantie -Apple Care compris...?  j'ai pas trouvé de réponse satisfaisante, sauf une garantie couverte par la Fnac.

Et aussi : si je prends de la DDR SO-DIMM 333 PC 2700, ce sera compatible avec le mac ?

Enfin, je voudrai prendre deux barettes de 512Mo de ram... pour avoir 1,5Go de ram, c'est possible ?

Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## naas (5 Novembre 2004)

non la garantie reste
pour le reste direction l'annonce du forum switch


----------



## grifter38 (5 Novembre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, je voudrai prendre deux barettes de 512Mo de ram... pour avoir 1,5Go de ram, c'est possible ?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses...


 Nop, il y a une barrette de soudée et une libre.

 Sur un portable apple, tu a Une barrettre de 256soudées et dans ton cas, le 2eme emplacement est pris par la barrette de 256.

 Si tu prend une barrette de 512, tu devra enlever la barrette de 256 et mettre la 512 a la place pouur obtenir 768mo de ram.

 Le maximum est 1,236go de Ram (une barrette de 1go + labarrette soudée)


----------



## TheraBylerm (5 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse, naas... je vais faire de ce pas un p'tit tour sur le forum switch 

Tiens, c'est marrant, je croyais que je pouvais mettre jusqu'a 2Go de mémoire vive sur un PowerBook... on m'aurait menti ?


----------



## naas (5 Novembre 2004)

relis le post de grifter sur le maximum


----------



## Amophis (5 Novembre 2004)

grifter38 a dit:
			
		

> Nop, il y a une barrette de soudée et une libre.
> 
> Sur un portable apple, tu a Une barrettre de 256soudées et dans ton cas, le 2eme emplacement est pris par la barrette de 256.
> 
> ...






			
				Naas a dit:
			
		

> relis le post de grifter sur le maximum





C'est quoi ces bétises... :hein: 

Sur ton PB 15", tu as 2 emplacements libres, donc dans ton cas, tu a deux barrettes de 256Mo, donc si tu veux passer à 1Go, soit tu prends 2x512 ou alors 1x1Go et tu peux mettre un 256=1256Mo de ram mais il te reste une barrette sur les bras.


Les barrettes soudées c'est UNIQUEMENT pour les iBooks et le PowerBook 12".



Voir comparo iBook/PowerBook pour le nombre de slot présent pour chaque machine

Voilou


----------



## TheraBylerm (5 Novembre 2004)

Yes !! 
Ca c'est coooool !!!

Merci pour cette réponse... et en avant les 1Go de ram.

Bon, evidement, y'a le prix... LOL


----------

